# Crap: how do I know if there is something wrong



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

yesterday while we were out in the morning Scout decided that it was a great idea to shred my kids wooden train whistle (its a block of wood made into a whistle that sounds like a train, it was about 2 x 2 x 8 inches). When I say shredded I mean completely shredded. We cam home to a small pile of little tiny wooden shards on the floor.

I have no idea if he actually ate anything because of the state of the wood pile. He did this at about 11 am yesterday. He was fine all day and night yesterday (we were at my parents place and his was his usual ramunctious self) but today he has barfed a few times, has diarrhea and is fairly lethargic.

Should I be hitting the vets, or just wait it out and hope he's just got a virus or something


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

Is he eating?


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd call my vet at least and ask what to look out for but I think vomiting is bad sign. Not sure though. Still eating and drinking might mean he's ok for now and just vomiting in an effort to get something out. I'd def call the vet.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I think the vomiting isn't a big deal, but if he continues to be lethargic, something may be wrong


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I wouldn't chance it... I'd take him to the Vet. He could have some internal damage. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------

